# Heat, spay, & neutering?



## baileygrinch (Jan 9, 2008)

*heat, and spay*

I am curious to see replies to this post from the experienced voices on the forum.

Our vet is in love with Molly Sue, he's a former golden owner...when his family's golden sucome to age...as he said...his heart needed a break from goldens.

He's asked to to let me know before I decided to fix her... 

I don't think I'm up for managing a preggie and pups...but a little part of me is open to considering it....


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Mine are usually at least a year old before they come in heat. You can't miss it, it's obvious.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Thanks ACC.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

norabrown said:


> Okay....as I already posted, I'm new at having a female dog. I've read threads on here about spaying and neutering and we have decided to try and wait on this.
> 
> Of course, I do have Samson in the house who is currently 9 months old. Due to him already having bone issues and having to have surgery on his hips, we want to wait as long as possible to have him neutered. We are shooting for 18 months.
> 
> ...


There is no reason to allow a bitch to have a season before spaying. In fact, it's better not to. The surgery is much easier on her if she hasn't, as the uterus has not enlarged as it will after having been in heat. Each open season that a bitch has is increasing the chances of mammary cancers and pyometra. She can come into season any time around 6 months, although often a few months later. In order to spay before she comes in, I'd suggest 6-7 months of age.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

baileygrinch said:


> I am curious to see replies to this post from the experienced voices on the forum.
> 
> Our vet is in love with Molly Sue, he's a former golden owner...when his family's golden sucome to age...as he said...his heart needed a break from goldens.
> 
> ...


You might refer him to a breeder. Unless you want to wait until Molly Sue is 2 years old, have her hips and elbows radiographed and sent to OFA, her heart checked by a board certified veterinary cardiologist and certified by OFA, and CERF eye check done by a board certified veterinary ophthalmologist (this means at least 2 or 3 seasons where you are AVOIDING her getting pregnant) THEN find a suitable male who has also had all the above clearances and pay the stud fee. Let's make sure you have buyers lined up (and carefully screened to make sure none are axe murderers :uhoh: ) for more than the one puppy that your vet wants... Hopefully she'll have a normal pregnancy and delivery, and you won't have to do a c-section. Take care of, feed, clean up after (7 weeks minimum) and do vet checks/shots/worming on the puppies. Are you having fun yet?


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> There is no reason to allow a bitch to have a season before spaying. In fact, it's better not to. The surgery is much easier on her if she hasn't, as the uterus has not enlarged as it will after having been in heat. Each open season that a bitch has is increasing the chances of mammary cancers and pyometra. She can come into season any time around 6 months, although often a few months later. In order to spay before she comes in, I'd suggest 6-7 months of age.


Thanks Pointgold.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I agree completely. Everyone here knows I have no problems spaying and nuetering early. You still need to be cautious things like silent and split heats are a recipie for disaster. My advice go ahead and get them altered. Better to be safe then sorry.


----------



## gottaBgolden (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi, I to am a firm believer of spaying early if you have no intention of breeding especially since you have a male present. Even though he's young it can happen. Heard of that exact thing happening on another forum where the op had no intention of breeding but waited to spay and her female got pregnant to the very young male in the house, they didn't expect it to happen but IT DOES. I've had all my girls spayed by 7 mos. and all did very well. Also recovery is easier(on the dog, not mom and dad) because they have to be calm for 10 to 14 days sometimes it hectic to keep them restrained. Thats a long time for a 7 month old to be "calm" but I'd rather deal with that than an unexpected litter:uhoh:


----------

